# Wyoming Coyote Problem



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

THE COYOTE PROBLEM: a true story

The Sierra Club and the U.S. Forest Service were presenting an
alternative to a group of Wyoming ranchers for controlling
the coyote population.

It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true
methods of shooting or trapping the predators, these two
groups were offering a 'more humane' solution.

What they proposed was for the animals to be captured alive,
the males would then be castrated and turned loose again.

Thus the population would be controlled.

No kidding, this was actually proposed to the Wyoming
Wool and Sheep Grower's Association by the Sierra Club
and the U.S.F.S.

The ranchers listened to the presentation and then sat there in
a sort of dumb-found silence, trying to make sense of the
amazing proposal they had just heard.

Finally, an old boy in the back of the conference room stood
up, tipped his hat back and said, 'Son, I don't think you understand
our problem:

Those coyotes ain't xxxxing our sheep - they're eatin' 'em!'

You should have been there to hear the roar of laughter.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

-oooo-


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/|\-


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-BaHa!- 
Nice, I like that one!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

